# new dog?



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I know the answer to this... but i still want to discuss it!

I have two shelties. I swear I keep third dog fever! I really want an Afghan hound. very very very very super dupper badly!

BUT
a. I rent
b. im 23, I dont feel really settled in my life. I would hate my life to take a turn and a third dog not fit in well. (i really dont know what i am talking about LOL)
c. Ruckus and Lynn can be complete pains in the arse! just with those two I cannot have company over because of the barking, and Ruckus will bite! and the amount of dog hair in the house is astonishing!
d. I do not have a very secure fence. it is secure for my dogs, but I am not sure it would hold any dog that actually wants to get out of the fence
e. I could not foster any more! no more room, and hubby will not allow us to "have a houseful of dogs"

so this tells me I need to get over third dog fever!
but tell me... when ARE you ready for another dog? how do you know?

I am thinking I need to wait until I own my own house. Or is that unrealistic?
I also think that I need to get my current dogs better trained not to bark, and just maybe let Lynn mature a bit. she is still such a puppy mentally.

so someone needs to beat third dog fever out of me


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Trust me, fourth dog feaver is jsut as hard to kick... if not harder. In fact, I think I'll just give in. 

I'm the LAST person who should give advice on this. I'm 20. My husband is 23. We have 3 dogs and a cat. We don't own (but soon!) and tend to move around a lot. My husband isn't done with school, and I have NO idea what I'm going to do the rest of my life. 

I think it really comes down to how you feel about it. I can handle the pets because they're my lifestyle. Everything I do revolves around them, so I don't feel like I'm giving anything up by having them. I also have someone willing to watch them when i go out of town, so I don't feel too "tied down" or anything. 

The non secure fence would worry me. But that's fixable. :wink:

I do think it's much easier to have the current residents trained before bringing in another. Two dogs in training can be very frustrating. 

I never worry about another not fitting in, but that's because I know I can make it work. I never thought Grissom could fit in with champ, and he did. I never imained the Grissom-Champ bond would allow another one in, but Annie just turned into one of the pack almost overnight. THen I had a hard time visioning a kitty fitting in, but Ellie is just one of the dogs now!

We're looking at a cocker spaniel rescue right now... and he's five and blind, definately nothing like what we have currently. All we're waiting for is a definate "yes we've moving to utah" (we're about 98% there) and then he's ours.

ETA: I NEVER consider bringing another animal into my house unless I can afford to give it the SAME quality of life the current residents have, and I never let the current residents quality of life go down for the sake of another pet. If this makes any sense.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to tell you but it's only cured by getting a third dog. Then it turns into fourth dog fever, then fifth, then sixth, etc. I know this because if I could I would get a fifth dog (Dane puppy), etc, etc.

BUT...

You need to be able to provide the BEST home you can provide. If you are not able to do this...wait until you can. 

I was 18 when I got my first dog. I wanted another one badly but I knew it wouldn't be the best situation for the dog, and that is what matters most. So I waited til I bought a house to get my second dog, my first Dane Bailey. Then when Jon and I got together we got our first Dane puppy together, he had Shiloh previously. We won't get another dog until we buy a bigger house with more room and land, even though I have fifth dog fever BAD! 

Life is not short, you will have plenty of time to get all the dogs/breeds that are appealing to you at some point in time. Just give your current dogs every ounce of attention you can at this point until you are able to get a third.

I will also mention that with each new dog that is brought into your home, your attention is that much more divided between them. The more dogs you get the less attention each one will get. Of you feel that you can give a third or fourth or fifth dog the attention it deserves, then go
for it :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You know the answer. You are 23 and you have a lot of time in your life to get your dream dog. Don't rush into something you may be sorry for.

You are going to train shelties not to bark??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

We are a 3 dog household. One from each size. We have a Boston, Shelby who is 3, Khan, our Bullmastiff who is 6.5 months, and a Corgi, Bonzi we rescued from a house that couldn't take care of him. He is 9. 
All I can tell you, is if you don't mind hardly ever going on vacation. Or should I say going on vacation WITH your spouse! :smile: then a third dog is the way to go.
It's hard enough finding someone you trust enough to take care of your furkids; but for some reason it's even harder when you make the leap from 2-3? Not sure why that is 
Throw in the fact that our little girl Shelby is a mess when mom isn't around (even when dad is home) and it makes it even more of a challenge!
We both had to go out of town for work, which was a fluke, early December. We got thru it; but that was the FIRST time since 2007 we had been gone together. And even that doesn't count; because Shelby was so little we ended up taking her with us!
So, as much as I love my furkids, I would say, ENJOY your 20's! I've had a dog since I graduated college, and would be lost without one. I just think that this is something that you AND your husband need to positively agree on. Kinda like having kids. If one wants and the other doesn't, well then I guess it's a no for now.
Sorry, didn't mean to get all Dr. Laura on you! :redface:
Take this for what it is. My opinion.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks for the input everyone!
my sheltie's breeder baby sits my dogs while i am gone. so i have no problem with that. but my hubby is not 100% on getting another dog. he is more like..... 15% LOL

awww come on! I feed they, walk them, train them, and pay for everything. he does nothing. so does he really have a say? :tongue:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ruckusluvr said:


> awww come on! I feed they, walk them, train them, and pay for everything. he does nothing. so does he really have a say? :tongue:


Depends on how long you wanna stay married. :biggrin:


----------



## sawyer (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm still working through second dog fever. I've already got all the plans laid out... just have to wait.

I don't think I could do a third, though.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I have one dog and very little desire to change that anytime soon. So I really have no room to talk. But a lot of people I know say that when they added a second or third dog, the work load didn't just double or tripple. It multiplied exponentially! 

Just doing my part to beat the feaver out of ya as requested! :wink:

Richelle


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks guys. I am trying to imagine me walking three dogs.
an afghan hound, one sheltie that trys to chase cars while on a leash, and another that barks and pulls about half of the walk.

not a pretty sight! I think my guys need to get better trained (the car chaser is doing great!) and Lynn get a bit older.

I told hubby in three years we will get a dog. I bet I fold and have one by the end of this year LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, when I was in my twenties we had two dogs but I was able to take both of them to work with me every day so they got a lot of attention. Then when I was in my thirties we had 4 dogs, three cats, and two little kids and life was hectic. Now we have just 2 dogs and I feel terrible guilt over how little time I had to spend with those 4 dogs back then. 

With just two dogs now, Rocky got to go to puppy kindergarten, he gets an hour long walk every evening just by himself with us, he got to go across country in our RV with us (well Chelsy went too but she's 13 and little so she doesn't take up a lot of room). Rocky gets so much more time and attention, he gets to eat the best food and I know if something happens to him I will spend the money at the vets for him. When we had the four dogs, none of them went to obedience school, I would try to take them for walks but it was rare and they weren't very well behaved all together, their grooming suffered, and overall they really didn't get as much attention as they deserved. 

I say to enjoy the two dogs and put all your energy into them. Take them to doggie school and agility and get them busy since they are Shelties. You won't have time to think about another dog and you'll enjoy the ones you have so much more.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got my third dog, I think 3 is a great number, but I am appreciating the older ones quite a bit more now :biggrin:

Also, I officially never want to have children thanks to this puppy reminding me how much I hate waking up in the middle of the night due to crying. At least the puppy only does that once or twice, I can't imagine how a baby would be!

Anyway back on topic: you do need to have your hubby a little more on board before just bringing another animal home for sure, and you have to make sure you're able to handle having three dogs. Maybe show him that having another dog wouldn't be so bad by training up the ones you have now so he sees how great they can be!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been fighting 4th dog fever for years now! I have my 3 and they are all older now, 14, 10 and 8. I know that I could provide the same great food and medical care but as far as attention and training, along with 2 small kids myself and 4 guinea pig boys in a great cavy condo to care for, I do believe it wouldn't be fair to that 4th dog. 

I am wanting a "big" dog pretty badly, but I've made myself commit to no new pets until our move in 2012. so i have a bit of a wait!

But realisitically, I could see that 2 dogs would be 'perfect' because they have a friend to play with, one leash in each hand an no perpetual leash braiding like it is with my 3. Plus my minpin, even at age 14, is a complete handful. I feel like I could handle 10 bichons way better than 1 minpin LOL

If you have the secret to curing the 'nth dog itch' please let me know


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

remind me of this when i complain later... but

I do not need a third dog. I know this. but it still doesnt really help it much :tongue:

I have too much going on. I am trying to build credit. I am saving money for down payment on a house, and I am wanting to go to college. 
All of this on a little more than minimum wage.
AND I do angora rabbit rescue, i have 5 of them right now (2 forever bunnies)
and i have several small animals. and the two ducks.... and the cat. 

So i have talked myself out of it for now :biggrin:


----------

